

Priceline is buying OpenTable for 2.6 billion - lisch
http://recode.net/2014/06/13/priceline-is-buying-opentable-for-2-6-billion/

======
lisch
I found this amusing after spending yesterday discussing Resy. This merger
sounds like the opposite service. Bizarro Resy!

